# Cheap 3.5" pods



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

see pics


----------



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

3" pvc end cap
3" pvc .5in long
pvc cement together
drill holes for speaker wire
drill holes for mounting
paint


----------



## scm319 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice just what I was looking for! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jpman (Sep 19, 2012)

neat trick!.. I can think of a few uses right off of the top of my head. Do you have any more pics of the process or the final result?


----------



## johntabby (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------

